

Interview with Founder of RentHop (YC S09) - anson
http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-2901-NY-Business-Strategies-Examiner~y2009m7d27-An-interview-with-Lee-Lin-cofounder-of-RentHop

======
zaidf
I love reading stories of people dealing with complex backend stuff and
translating that experience into an easy-to-use consumer tool.

------
mahmud
_I purchased two condos, living in one and renting out the other. That might
sound pretty crazy for a guy fresh out of university_

Raise your hand if 50% of your income at that age went into partying and
having good times; I can't even remember what I did at that age :-(

------
byrneseyeview
I used to read Lee Lin's blog through Facebook -- very smart guy. I think at
one point he designed a custom search on Zillow for condos that were
commutable from Microsoft, and in the price range that their newly-hired
engineers could afford.

------
leelin
I should have said _SOME_ 2br townhouses in 2004 were selling for $120K, as
in, the starter homes I wound up buying. The median near MSFT campus was about
$180K.

